# New used Beseler 67s Enlarger



## hfb (Dec 13, 2012)

Just got it with a bad projector lamp, EVW 250Watt, 82V. Bought a new one installed and working.
My question, why is it called 82V when it is used in a 115vac circuit? There is a stabilized power supply available for it but I think it supplys 115vac also. Any comments?


----------



## compur (Dec 13, 2012)

It has an internal step down transformer or circuit to 82 volts. Many bulbs for projection type devices use 82v lamps. It allows using a thicker filament that lasts longer and gives a more neutral color light.


----------



## hfb (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you the prompt reply and the answer.


----------

